# Citicar Commutacar at the Junkyard



## evcar (Dec 14, 2018)

I was looking for some car parts at the junkyard and noticed there was a red Citicar Commutacar sitting in the front. It's in pretty bad shape - covered in random graffiti and missing the dashboard. But if anyone is interested in parts (whatever that is left) or would like to rescue it, it's at the LKQ pick a part in Sun Valley, CA. 

https://www.lkqpickyourpart.com/locations/LKQ_Pick_Your_Part_-_Sun_Valley-263/


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wouldn’t take much to rebuild 

I would let the c-car group know, if it’s cheap someone might grab it to resto-mod


----------



## Grandfit (Jun 7, 2021)

HAHAHA! This is insane. Why would someone spend their time building such a car and then sell it at a junkyard? It looks like a school project of a teenager. This proves my point that at the junkyard, you can find almost everything. You can sell your old scrap and even find something you are searching for for a long time. For example, I went to the junkyard with my friend to buy some details for his Honda, and guess what? I found there a brand-new Subaru WRX engine. I searched for one of the theses, and of course, I bought it because it was at a good price. 
*_*








Scrap Your Car In Manchester For An Instant Price


Scrap your car in Manchester and benefit from instant online quotes and free collection. If you need to scrap your car in Manchester, here's what you need to know.



www.scrapi.com


----------

